
Chrome ships 1000 more APIs than competition, most of them browser-specific - dmitriid
https://web-confluence.appspot.com/#!/confluence
======
phillipseamore
This is kind of misleading, it's counting every method of Console, CSS feature
etc. If you remove Edge from this list, the difference isn't that much between
the browser engines. Notably WebKit (Safari) has some catching up to do, which
they are in the process of doing.

In no way does this point to Chrome shipping nearly a thousand more Web API's.

Also it doesn't seem to do a case-insensitve comparison! Epic fail.

(List of tracked API's: [https://web-
confluence.appspot.com/#!/catalog?releases=%5B%2...](https://web-
confluence.appspot.com/#!/catalog?releases=%5B%22Edge_18.17763_Windows_10.0%22,%22Safari_13.0.2_OSX_10.15%22,%22Chrome_78.0.3904.70_Windows_10.0%22,%22Firefox_70.0_Windows_10.0%22%5D&q=%22%22))

~~~
dmitriid
> If you remove Edge from this list, the difference isn't that much between
> the browser engines. Notably WebKit (Safari) has some catching up to do

Chrome ships 7106 APIs. Firefox, 6376. Safari, 6130. So yes, the difference
_is_ that much.

> In no way does this point to Chrome shipping nearly a thousand more Web
> API's.

This is a dashboard for, wait for it, _web APIs_. And each tab talks about,
wait for it, _web APIs_ that developers can expect (or not expect) to be
shipping in browsers.

------
eberkund
If we want to get serious about privacy, browsers are going to need to
drastically reduce the number of APIs they expose since many of these are
significant fingerprinting indicators.

